# How much does a Schwinn fastback sport weigh?



## skottt160 (Jul 17, 2008)

i have an opportunity to get a schwinn fastback sport cheap, (like under 450) but i was wondering how much it weighed. looks good and everything, but i dont want any surprises

thanks for your help
scott

anyone have any other fun facts about this bike either?


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

*Not sure if it is the same one*

A Fastback was tested by Bicycling ZA - mass quoted at 9.9kg, pedals incl.


----------

